# Krib fry first vidio



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

here is a little vidio of my krib fry & there proud parents


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Let me know when they are ready to sell, if you are going to sell any - I'd be interested...


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

@pandamom sure will let you know when there at the age they can go to new homes


----------

